
China’s Crispr Twins Might Have Had Their Brains Inadvertently Enhanced - sabya
https://medium.com/mit-technology-review/chinas-crispr-twins-might-have-had-their-brains-inadvertently-enhanced-c80b48ce2a25
======
itburnswheniit
"Inadvertently"

You keep on using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

